# Suggestions - contemporary gas free standing stove



## Molly229 (Jun 29, 2013)

I live in the Ottawa Valley, Ontario Canada. We get alot of snow and winter is Nov-March.

We are renovating a home and are installing a free standing gas stove. The primary heat source upstairs covering at least 1100 sq ft will be gas.

In your opinion, what are the best brands, models for cranking substantial heat out in our long, cold winters.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 29, 2013)

Molly229 said:


> I live in the Ottawa Valley, Ontario Canada. We get alot of snow and winter is Nov-March.
> 
> We are renovating a home and are installing a free standing gas stove. The primary heat source upstairs covering at least 1100 sq ft will be gas.
> 
> In your opinion, what are the best brands, models for cranking substantial heat out in our long, cold winters.


 
Welcome to the forum, Molly229! Once again, this is totally subjective & if ten people respond, you may get 10 different answers, I don't care for the contemporary looking units, myself, but of the contemporary stoves I've worked on, Regency makes one of the better ones, & the company is located in Canada, as well (eh?)...You will also need to indicate how the upstairs floor will be broken up - couple of big rooms? A lot of small rooms? The room where the appliance is located may be unbearably warm, but the rooms farthest away might be chilly, How good is your insulation? How high are the ceilings? You gonna burn LP or NG? Give us some more info & we can at least get you to what size you'll want to get...You will have to pick out the style...


----------



## Molly229 (Jun 30, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Welcome to the forum, Molly229! Once again, this is totally subjective & if ten people respond, you may get 10 different answers, I don't care for the contemporary looking units, myself, but of the contemporary stoves I've worked on, Regency makes one of the better ones, & the company is located in Canada, as well (eh?)...You will also need to indicate how the upstairs floor will be broken up - couple of big rooms? A lot of small rooms? The room where the appliance is located may be unbearably warm, but the rooms farthest away might be chilly, How good is your insulation? How high are the ceilings? You gonna burn LP or NG? Give us some more info & we can at least get you to what size you'll want to get...You will have to pick out the style...



Thanks for replying (eh?....lol).
The house is a bungalow. Upstairs consists of a long living room, open kitchen, small 1/2 bath & small bedroom used as a media room. The ceilings are 8ft high. We just sprayfoamed the kitchen as we gutted it. The living room as 2 very large windows that the gas (natural) fireplace will sit between. The insulation in the walls is standard R14. The house is all brick exterior built in 1976.

If the contemporary isn't going to crank out the heat, then I will go with something more traditional. I want something that radiates heat outwards. We will put the eco fan on top to help push the heat out.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.regency-fire.com/Products/Gas/Gas-Stoves/U39.aspx


----------



## FanMan (Jul 2, 2013)

Contemporary or traditional appearance won't make any difference in the heat output; both styles are available in a wide range of heat outputs.  First figure out your requirements in BTU/hr or watts, then choose a stove you like in that size range.

Is there an existing furnace that you're replacing?  If so, consider its output.  FWIW, in my 1800ft² single story house, I replaced my 65,000 BTU oil furnace (which was operating inefficiently due to leaky ducts) with a 27,000 BTU used Osburn LA30 and two 7500BTU direct vent wall heaters in the back bedrooms.  It was a cold winter here in CT and I had plenty of reserve capacity.  I kept the furnace installed the first winter just in case but never once switched it on.


----------



## Heatsource (Jul 5, 2013)

blazeking torino is a nice model


----------

